# Neues USB-Kabel für S5-Steuerungen: ACCON-COM-Kabel USB



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 März 2006)

Das *ACCON-COM-Kabel USB* ist ein Umsetzer 
von der USB-Schnittstelle auf TTY/20mA. 
Die Geräte dienen zum Anschluss von S5-
Steuerungen an die USB-Schnittstelle Ihres 
PCs oder Notebooks.

Die Merkmale im Einzelnen:
funktioniert auch mit der STEP 5-Software 
   von Siemens und mit ACCON-PG in der DOS-Box
der mitgelieferte Treiber wird als virtueller 
   COM-Port installiert und läuft unter Windows 
   2000 und XP
kompaktes Gerät da gesamte Elektronik gut 
   geschützt im Vollmetallgehäuse des 15-poligen 
   Steckers untergebracht ist
Spannungsversorgung erfolgt über die 
   USB-Schnittstelle
USB unterstützen USB 2.0 (Fullspeed)
Kabellängen 3 m und 5 m lieferbar

Weitere Infomationen erhalten Sie *hier*.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

